# Dressage Saddles - brands?



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i absolutely love my bates isabell. the wintec version is a nice lower priced alternative as well. the bates caprilli dressage is also nice, and less $$ than the isabell, still in leather, though i prefer the isabell. that said, i can not stand the bates innova (though i know some people that swear by them, just doesn't work for me).

good luck!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I LOVE my Frank Baines Omni saddle. It has tactile leather so it has extra stick and a deep seat and a great thigh block. The only drawbacks is they only come in seat sizes 17-18 I believe. Saddles | Frank Baines Saddlery


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I have an ANKY. It's a couch  
Love it!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

roro said:


> I LOVE my Frank Baines Omni saddle. It has tactile leather so it has extra stick and a deep seat and a great thigh block. The only drawbacks is they only come in seat sizes 17-18 I believe. Saddles | Frank Baines Saddlery


Just to add on, here is a link to an extensive list of dressage saddle reviews. Whatever you choose, there is probably a review for it here. 
Dressage Saddles


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You can't really just decide on a saddle you want to buy because someone else says it's good. It has to fit the rider AND the horse. Tell your friend to have a ride in a few different saddles to see what she finds most comfortable before she blows her money on something that isn't really suitable.
Also, some saddles just will NOT fit some horses, no matter how much adjusting you do to them, so make sure you get something that sits well (doesn't have to be perfect because you can alter it, but well so that it does not slide onto the horses shoulders, back or slip side to side etc.)


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Kayty said:


> You can't really just decide on a saddle you want to buy because someone else says it's good. It has to fit the rider AND the horse. Tell your friend to have a ride in a few different saddles to see what she finds most comfortable before she blows her money on something that isn't really suitable.
> Also, some saddles just will NOT fit some horses, no matter how much adjusting you do to them, so make sure you get something that sits well (doesn't have to be perfect because you can alter it, but well so that it does not slide onto the horses shoulders, back or slip side to side etc.)


Well yes, obviously. This thread was more of a "what to avoid" kind of thing.


roro said:


> Just to add on, here is a link to an extensive list of dressage saddle reviews. Whatever you choose, there is probably a review for it here.
> Dressage Saddles


Thank you very much.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Well what's your price range? That would help. I want a Triology Verago but its $3600 new. I've ridden in them and they are wonderful. I also like the Prestige brand you can find a good used prestige for $1500-$2500


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ne0n Zero said:


> *Well yes, obviously. This thread was more of a "what to avoid" kind of thing.*
> 
> Thank you very much.


Wow ok, won't bother going to the effort to help you again. Thanks for the heads up.
Plus I thik my post was totally relevant, you asked for brands, I said you can't just go by what one person says. *sigh*


----------

